# Nur schlechte Patronen im Netz?

## Ankiy

hi,

erstmal gruß an alle.

Habe mich bemüht ein forum mit aktiven expertenzu finden, und dann wurde ich hier hin verlink =)

Meine Frage:

Enteder mein Drucker ist hin, oder ich kaufe ewig Müll im Internet.

Ständig gehen die kräftigen Farben meines Drucker in schlechte Qualität über. 

Nach einige wenigen Druckvorgängen, kommt dan nichts mehr. Die Patrone scheint aber nicht leer zu sein, kanns mir

nicht vorstellen.

Klar, versuche die Patronen so günstig wie möglich zu bekommen, brauch keine super Dinger, aber auf dauer will ich

einfach wieder ein funktionierenden Drucker =(

Möchte nun doch noch einmal einen größeren onine shop versuchen, welcher sich auf Patronen speziealiesiert. Nach etwas

suchen bin ich hier drauf gestoßen, welche auch mein Epson Drucker/Patronen im Sortiment haben.

aber dennoch, was meint ihr? Drucker hinüber? oder doch schlechte Patronen?

liebe grüße

AnkiLast edited by Ankiy on Sat Jul 16, 2011 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Möglicherweiße ist der Druckkopf vertrocknet. Wenn du an den dran kommst bau ihn aus und weiche ihn mal für 5 Minuten in einer Spülilauge ein.

Das ist bei Druckern wo der Druckkopf extra ist (nicht in der Patrone eingesetzt wie bei HP) leider mit der Zeit der Fall.

Der Druckkopf hat als Charackteristika eine Oberfläche die sehr an eine Platinenfolie erinnert.

Bei der Gelegenheit kannste auch mal den Abtupfschwamm austauschen. (Wenn du kein Ersatz-schwamm hast tuts zur Not auch eine dicke Lage Küchenrolle.

----------

## Ankiy

vielen dank...sind gute tipps...setze mich mal mit Mann und Anleitung auseinander  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Gerade gestern mutmasste ich mit einem Kollegen darüber, ob Drucker unterschiedlich empfindlich für nicht originale Tinten sind?! Er hat einen Canon, der mal wieder an verstopftem/eingetrocknetem Druckkopf leidet, ich hingegen habe einen HP, der schon seit 3 Jahren NoName-Tinte frisst und weder gemeckert, noch ein schlechteres Druckbild hat.

----------

## manuels

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Möglicherweiße ist der Druckkopf vertrocknet.

 

Darauf aufbauend die Frage: Wie oft druckst du denn, Ankiy?

----------

## Max Steel

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Gerade gestern mutmasste ich mit einem Kollegen darüber, ob Drucker unterschiedlich empfindlich für nicht originale Tinten sind?! Er hat einen Canon, der mal wieder an verstopftem/eingetrocknetem Druckkopf leidet, ich hingegen habe einen HP, der schon seit 3 Jahren NoName-Tinte frisst und weder gemeckert, noch ein schlechteres Druckbild hat.

 

HP ist ein anderer Fall, dort ist meistens der Druckkopf in das Tintenfass integriert (Die Halterung an sich ist also blöd und stellt nur die Kontakte bereit).

Also neue Tintenpatrone ---> neuer Druckkopf ---> freier Druckkopf ---> sauberes Druckbild. (deshalb sind die meistens noch 15€ teurer als die Canon-Farben.

----------

## py-ro

Euch ist schon klar, dass das schlicht Spam ist, wenn auch geschickt gemacht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Habe ich auch überlegt, das Thema ist trotzdem diskutabel.

Ausserdem weiss doch jeder, dass man Tintenpatronen nur bei Druckerzubehör bestellt ...  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Euch ist schon klar, dass das schlicht Spam ist, wenn auch geschickt gemacht.

 

Hihi, hab mir den Link gar nicht angeschaut! Erwischt!

Die werden auch immer schlauer (oder ich dümmer)

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, noch schlimmer, ich hab garnicht daran gedacht das das ein Link sein könnte...

Mir ist die Farbliche tönung aufgefallen bin aber nie auf Link gekommen xD

Vorallem weil noch eine Antwort kam... meine Güte.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich kann auch nur davor warnen beim oben verlinkten Tinten-Shop einzukaufen, mit deren Produkten hatten einige Kollegen von mir nur Probleme (schlechter Farbqualität, verstopfte Druckköpfe usw) zudem war der Service auch eher schlecht als recht.

Eventuell kann ja ein Mod den werbe Link entfernen?!

Das Thema bleibt ja dennoch diskutabel.

----------

## Ankiy

danke für die netten antworten.

Habe die Tipps befolgt und der Kopf wurde tatsächlich schnell trocken.

War so gütig und hab mir eine Hochwertige Patrone gegönnt  :Wink:  hoffe damit hab ich länger spaß. werde berichten, wenns zu problemen kommt.

grüße

Anki

----------

